# Comment enlever coque macbook pro ...



## Morgane.19 (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
voilà ça parait débile mais j'ai un macbook pro 13" qui a une coque incase onibody (quelque chose comme ça) et j'en ai marre je voudrais l'enlever...
Le problème : je n'y arrive pas ! 
Quelqu'un a une solution svp ?
Merci


----------



## kaos (15 Août 2011)

il faut être très délicat , ces coques sont de vrais saloperie et peuvent abimer ton ordi lors du démontage , il faut faire avec un petit levier plastique tout doucement


----------



## treza (15 Août 2011)

kaos a dit:


> il faut être très délicat , ces coques sont de vrais saloperie et peuvent abimer ton ordi lors du démontage , il faut faire avec un petit levier plastique tout doucement


Effectivement insistons sur le plastique pour faire levier afin d'éviter les dégâts! =>leviers métalliques à proscrire.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (15 Août 2011)

moi j'en avais une sur mon ancien Mbp et pour l'enlevé avec une carte de banque ;-)


----------



## kaos (15 Août 2011)

Deejay-Joe a dit:


> moi j'en avais une sur mon ancien Mbp et pour l'enlevé avec une carte de banque ;-)




parfait !


----------



## Morgane.19 (16 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces réponses ! Je vais m'y mettre dès maintenant


----------

